# Tourist / Visitor Visa Extension



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all

I have tried searching but cant see the information I am looking for.

My girlfriends visa runs out on the 22nd September, we need to extend until 15th November until she flies back to Europe.

What do we need to hand into Home affairs to extend, please correct me if I am wrong

R400 extension fee
Bank statement - how much does it have to have in it?
Air tickets of flight out.

Anything else

Thanks for all help


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you called SA Immigration? 
Please find their telephone numbers on following website:

South Africa Immigration Services - Tourist visa extensions


----------

